# [Q] New Big Lots Uniden UTAB71 questions



## JoeLansing (Nov 18, 2012)

They are pretty crappy. A8, 512MB, 4GB, but only $59 on sale right now.  I was able to side load Yahoo Messenger & Plugin, and Titanium backup.  *Does this mean it's already unlocked?*  Oh, and it came with Google Play installed.   They take a 32GB SDHC just fine, but no HDMI.  I also bought a FUBU Nabi awesome sauce thing for my kids.  Can I backup the kids apps on the Nabi with Titanium to ext SD, then just restore them to the Uniden?   My main question is, Is this thing already unlocked?  Sorry for the Noobness.  I learned to root the Nabi and sideload stuff in a couple hours on the Nabi, but still a noob..
- Joe


----------



## zBusterCB87 (Nov 19, 2012)

BUMP

Sorry if it was wrong to bump, I believe it said it was okay to do so once every 24 hours.

I have the same device and I'm curious, I tried the z4root app, and I got no results. I installed superuser and nothing happened, or nothing seemed to happen, that would be awesome if it was already unlocked! 

NOTE: When I opened the z4root app, it never said root/unroot, it looked like it said re-root/unroot, ao I'm guessing it might already be unlocked, but I'm having the hardest time finding out.

Does anyone happen to know?


----------



## aimnano (Nov 19, 2012)

*Uniden UTAB71*

My UTAB71 didn't come with Google Play store preloaded, and there wasn't an option to obtain it from the list of approved app stores you could download by clicking the 'Download App Stores' icon on the default launcher.  I also tried installing it from the APK I downloaded from Android Police (w w w dot androidpolice.com/2012/11/02/download-latest-google-play-store-3-9-17/) to no avail.

I had previously purchased a 7" D2 pad from Big Lots and used a package I found on AndroidTablets.net (w w w dot androidtablets.net/forum/allwinner-a10-based/47980-can-anyone-help-me-2.html) to put Google play store on it, and this package also worked for the UTAB71.  Look at the first post on the page (it's by user Erron and a link to his skydrive includes the necessary files).

This tablet is already rooted.

I haven't been able to find anything online concerning this tablet...not even from Uniden's or SouthernTeleCom's websites.  I will use this thread for the time being for any updates I come across while toying with this device.

So far, I'm pretty satisfied...if I can have GO launcher and video chat via skype for $60, that's a win in my book.  The tablet is relatively quick for only having a 1Ghz processor and 512MB ram.  I haven't noticed any lag yet and seems as fast as the 1.2Ghz 1GB ram D2 pad I had purchased before.

EDIT1:  I found the hidden support section for Uniden on Southern Telecom's website:
southerntelecom.com/unidentabletsupport/ although it doesn't have any info pertaining to the UTAB71...just a device called the UTAB430.  I expect this is where we will find firmware updates, etc in the future.


----------



## JoeLansing (Nov 19, 2012)

I'm not sure what rooted means anymore.  I know what root is on Linux, but...   This let me install ES Explorer from exsd.  I put 10GB of kids avi/mp4 videos on it and it plays them all fine.  I guess if I can install anything I want from exsd I don't care if it's rooted.  It is fast enough.  It has a nice screen when playing hi-rez animated movies.
- Joe


----------



## zBusterCB87 (Nov 19, 2012)

I'm glad to hear that it is already rooted.
This makes me confused as to why superuser and other rooted apps would not properly operate. They got errors when trying to request superuser root permissions or something, i couldn't get error codes, just crashes...

I like it, its pretty quick, I however am trying to overclock it and so far no success.
Nothing drastic, just bumping it up to maybe 1.2 GHz at most.
Enough to stop the minor lags I encounter once in a blue moon...

Maybe Bumping the SD speed as well...


Its a nifty tablet, Very helpful in college. Since I got it, I don't have to lug around my ASUS 17" gaming laptop with all its mods, OC, and power chord anymore. Takes a load off my back. lol

Sorry if it looks like I'm hijacking this, I'm not. This thread seems relevant. And I'm thinking the OP might need this info as well, might come in handy for him in the future, idk...


----------



## roneyzoo (Nov 19, 2012)

*Uniden UTAB71 and Netflix...*

Does anyone know how to get Netflix to work on this? I bought one for my kids but if it cant get Netflix then it is going back to the store. Thanks


----------



## aimnano (Nov 19, 2012)

roneyzoo said:


> Does anyone know how to get Netflix to work on this? I bought one for my kids but if it cant get Netflix then it is going back to the store. Thanks

Click to collapse



Try this (older) version:
w w w dot afreecodec.com/download/netflix-61_mobiletop1.html?o=down

The version in the Play store is unsupported, but installing an older version worked for me.


----------



## arumalla (Nov 20, 2012)

Here I found the process to load Google play store to the 7" tablet that i bought in Biglots.



> How to Add Android Market to Polaroid PMID702C
> w w w .the-digital-reader.com/2012/06/10/how-to-add-android-market-to-polaroid-pmid702c/

Click to collapse





> Its made by Southern Telecom, not Uniden. It is just branded as Uniden. Southern Telecom also makes the Polaroid tablets along with like 20 other brands of tablets and mp3 players.
> southerntelecom.com

Click to collapse



Looks good so far for a $50.


----------



## ajerkdude (Nov 20, 2012)

Picked on up, but in the process of trying to put gapps on it, I broke something.  I just get to the second title screen.  I can still ADB in and push/pull/shell/reboot/remount.

I see this if I run logcat...

E/FramebufferNativeWindow( 1363): Couldn't get gralloc module
E/SurfaceFlinger( 1363): Display subsystem failed to initialize. check logs. exiting...


Crap.

---------- Post added at 02:28 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:12 PM ----------




ajerkdude said:


> Picked on up, but in the process of trying to put gapps on it, I broke something.  I just get to the second title screen.  I can still ADB in and push/pull/shell/reboot/remount.
> 
> I see this if I run logcat...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




If someone could:
adb pull /system/etc/permissions
and post the resulting files somewhere, I think I could recover.

Pretty please?


----------



## aimnano (Nov 20, 2012)

ajerkdude said:


> Picked on up, but in the process of trying to put gapps on it, I broke something.  I just get to the second title screen.  I can still ADB in and push/pull/shell/reboot/remount.
> 
> I see this if I run logcat...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Refer to my post #3.  The method I used for putting gapps on mine is listed.  Download the files from that guy's skydrive, run the runme.bat in the root/recover folder.  Make sure to read the readme for specifics, but it worked fine for me.

URL:  w w w dot androidtablets.net/forum/allwinner-a10-based/47980-can-anyone-help-me-2.html


----------



## patrickjaden (Nov 23, 2012)

I got one today and it's pretty decent. Anyone find out anything new?


----------



## pakraider (Nov 23, 2012)

Thanks for those instructions, I was able to get Play Store loaded on.

btw, out of the box the kernel allows for OC'ing.. I used ROM Toolbox Pro to OC to 1.2ghz. Anything higher made the tablet lock up, but ymmv. 

The tablet is surpisingly quite responsive @1.2 ghz with Apex Launcher.


----------



## patrickjaden (Nov 23, 2012)

not to sound too nooby, but is there a way to connect this to a monitor?


----------



## EVOuser94 (Nov 23, 2012)

I'm getting one of these, I will be experimenting with it alot, getting what I like to work =P


----------



## nrgeek (Nov 23, 2012)

I was able to install Anroid Market /  Google Play just fine using article on  the-digital-reader.com

So far this is working fine for my uses, using Sign my Pad, to sign PDF work orders, and keep pdf service manuals at hand, testing wifi signals etc



aimnano said:


> My UTAB71 didn't come with Google Play store preloaded, and there wasn't an option to obtain it from the list of approved app stores you could download by clicking the 'Download App Stores' icon on the default launcher.  I also tried installing it from the APK I downloaded from Android Police (w w w dot androidpolice.com/2012/11/02/download-latest-google-play-store-3-9-17/) to no avail.
> 
> I had previously purchased a 7" D2 pad from Big Lots and used a package I found on AndroidTablets.net (w w w dot androidtablets.net/forum/allwinner-a10-based/47980-can-anyone-help-me-2.html) to put Google play store on it, and this package also worked for the UTAB71.  Look at the first post on the page (it's by user Erron and a link to his skydrive includes the necessary files).
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## lexridge (Nov 23, 2012)

A friend of mine just got one of these, and I put the Google Market on it, but it did not update to Play for some reason. Anyway, he had not set up any passwords on it, but after it went into sleep mode on him this morning, it came back wanting a password to access it.  Well since he had never set it up, the password was unknown. He brought it to me this afternoon, because I hack a lot on Android devices. I was not able to get it to reset using the hard button on the side. It still always booted wanting a login password.

I tried getting it into recovery, but was never able to. There are only 2 buttons on the device, power and home. Does anybody have any idea how to get this tablet into recovery mode?

thx,


----------



## patrickjaden (Nov 24, 2012)

lexridge said:


> A friend of mine just got one of these, and I put the Google Market on it, but it did not update to Play for some reason. Anyway, he had not set up any passwords on it, but after it went into sleep mode on him this morning, it came back wanting a password to access it.  Well since he had never set it up, the password was unknown. He brought it to me this afternoon, because I hack a lot on Android devices. I was not able to get it to reset using the hard button on the side. It still always booted wanting a login password.
> 
> I tried getting it into recovery, but was never able to. There are only 2 buttons on the device, power and home. Does anybody have any idea how to get this tablet into recovery mode?
> 
> thx,

Click to collapse



Did you guys try 0000 or 1234? I'd also suggest calling the company


----------



## zBusterCB87 (Nov 24, 2012)

I don't know how to get it into recovery.
I've been searching myself.

I however found a way to confirm this device is rooted. There is am app called "Root Checker"
In any app store, download that app, it should be free.

Anyways, I clicked to confirm if it was rooted, and it says it is already rooted.
Under my kernel version it says [email protected] #56 or something like that, so I'm assuming it was rooted and something to do with ubuntu...

Anyways, I've installed a terminal IDE app, and typed SU, shows # which I believe also means rooted.

--------------------------

Now that it is rooted, I've forgotten all my great ideas for changes and things to do that only rooted phones can do. Kinda sad. lol
But I will start looking for manual overclocking modification methods.
As I have not yet found any overclocking applications that support this devices hardware...

I like it a lot, runs flawlessly, and smooth, except for the ocassional lag on the internet browser, I'm thinking a small 0.1-0.2 GHz bump will do the trick.

-------------------------

EDIT:

Okay I went and got setCPU for android out of my Samsung phone and managed to get it installed on my tablet.

Here are the specs of the UNIDEN tablet 7" BELOW:::

PROCESSOR:
Processor: ARMv7 Processor rev 2 (v7I)
BogoMIPS: 1001.88
Features: swp half thumb fastmult vfp edsp neon vfpv3
CPU implementer: 0x41
CPU architecture: 7
CPU variant: 0x3
CPU part: 0xc08
CPU revision: 2

Hardware: sun5i
Revision: a13a
Serial Number ""I will not post this as I believe it is device specific.""

DEVICE:
Board: nuclear
Product: nuclear_a702UNIDEN
Model: UTAB71
Device: nuclear-a702UNIDEN
Build: a702UNIDEN v1.5.0.5 20120827
Manufacturer: UNKNOWN
Brand: softwinners
CPU ABI: armeabi-v7a

Kernel: Linux Version 3.0.8+ ([email protected]) (gcc version 4.5.1 (sourcery G++ Lite 2010.09-50)) #56 PREEMPT...


*******
******* I hope this helps all of us! I do not know where to start as far as modifying a kernel or ROM for this device, but I found these specs above.
SetCPU does seem to increase the CPU frequency, but I don't think the voltage changed at all, so... I will be working on what I can with my device, I will post if I find anything useful as far as anything goes.

Maybe with luck, this device will run windows 8 for ARM!  I can only try.


----------



## Georgewells (Nov 25, 2012)

*E-Mail Address Book*

Is there a way to save addresses of received E-Mails in like an address book or contact list that most other mails have? If there is I have not found
it yet  
Thanks  --  George


----------



## zBusterCB87 (Nov 25, 2012)

Georgewells said:


> Is there a way to save addresses of received E-Mails in like an address book or contact list that most other mails have? If there is I have not found
> it yet
> Thanks  --  George

Click to collapse



Are you using the stock built in pre-loaded email app?
I couldn't say, I havent used it yet.
I do believe the device has the ability to copy and paste text, and that it also has a contacts list feature that you can edit the emails into.
However I don't know if they work together...

I use the gMail app. It and my gMail account seem to remember email addresses...

---------------------------------------------

I have been using SetCPU app from my phone in my android tablet, so far it has beem working fine.
The stock CPU speed is 1.001 GHz on this tablet.
So far I am running overclocked 1.2 GHz and it has been stable all day. Battery life seems to be the same.
It does get somewhat warm on the back of the device by the power button, but nothing drastic or alarming.

*Remember: Overclocking is your choice and your actions alone, it can be fatal to the device if done incorrectly.*

If anyone finds anything about these devices, I hope it gets posted here.
Maybe if we are lucky enough, because enough of us have these tablets, we will get our own device category and general forum for info and questions...

I forgot what else I was going to say... Other than I might look into the 4.1 Android updates and whatever comes next for android, and I will see if I can backup my current device files, OS, Kernal, etc and  upgrade it.

But for now, I'm starting slow and working on finding more info. Anyone else getting any progress?
--------------------------------------
NOTE: Sorry this thread got hijacked into this. It sort-of because the Uniden tablet Know-it-all and what not spot of questions and answers.
I will stop if the OP and/or others decide it is nessisary.

If thats the case, I'd stop and then make a dedicated thread to this device and link this thread and my other question thread to that thread as "Relevant info"...


----------



## JoeLansing (Nov 18, 2012)

They are pretty crappy. A8, 512MB, 4GB, but only $59 on sale right now.  I was able to side load Yahoo Messenger & Plugin, and Titanium backup.  *Does this mean it's already unlocked?*  Oh, and it came with Google Play installed.   They take a 32GB SDHC just fine, but no HDMI.  I also bought a FUBU Nabi awesome sauce thing for my kids.  Can I backup the kids apps on the Nabi with Titanium to ext SD, then just restore them to the Uniden?   My main question is, Is this thing already unlocked?  Sorry for the Noobness.  I learned to root the Nabi and sideload stuff in a couple hours on the Nabi, but still a noob..
- Joe


----------



## patrickjaden (Nov 25, 2012)

Voice Search force closes on me. I am pretty sure it was working before I added gapps, does anyone know how to fix it?

Thanks in advance


----------



## DogP (Nov 25, 2012)

Well... this seems to be where the action is for this tablet, so I figured I'd drop in here and post what I know.  I picked one up today, hoping to get a Linux build running on it.  I specifically picked this tablet because it had the Allwinner chip, which seems to be well supported with Linux, rather than just Android (I actually have an MK802 II as well, which I like).  I'd like this to be my MK802/Raspberry Pi on the go, when I want everything in one convenient package.

Anyway, after turning the tablet on and testing it for a couple minutes (to make sure I didn't need to return it), I popped the case open and started hacking.  It comes apart really easily... just run your fingernail around the outer edge and it'll come apart.  I pulled it apart, hoping to attach debug UART wires, which I did, but it seems there's no debug UART output. :/  From some reading, apparently the A10 defaults to UART0, the A13 defaults to UART1, but I connected to both, and didn't see any U-Boot output or anything.  I wonder if I need to change the .fex file.  Not sure how to do that yet, but this looks like a good place to start: elinux.org/Hack_A10_devices .

I also tried booting off the SD card, but it didn't, so I'm guessing I've gotta do some of the magic to make it happen.  This page has a lot of technical details about the boot process... hopefully that'll help: rhombus-tech.net/allwinner_a10/a10_boot_process/ (and hopefully the A13 is similar enough to the A10).

Using PDANet, I was able to get a working ADB driver (have to enable USB debugging in Android first).  I plan to back up the images when I get a few minutes tomorrow.  I was also able to get into recovery mode... with the tablet off, hold the Home button while pressing the Power button.  It should turn on in recovery mode (nothing on the screen, but connects over USB to LiveSuit).  Of course you have to install the driver that comes with LiveSuit.

If anyone cares what the insides look like... attached are a few pics.  Pretty nice, actually, and surprisingly roomy (compared to any standard tablet/phone).  The board has a lot of stuff unpopulated... I guess this model is stripped of all the features .  I do really like the QFP A13 over the BGA A10.  The soldered on battery and speaker wires are a little bit annoying though (I left the speakers unhooked, and just ran it off the wall wart so I could keep it out of its case).

Oh, and the USB connector has 10 pins, so it's possible that it's one of those combined USB/HDMI connectors.  I don't have an adapter to try (and I've never seen one in person, so I can't confirm this is one of those connectors), but if anyone's got one, give it a shot and report back.

Hopefully this info helps someone, and if anyone makes any progress, be sure to post too. 

DogP


----------



## Georgewells (Nov 25, 2012)

*Mail Addresses*

I use the mail that was pre loaded on yhe unit  --  It works great except for saving addresses   -- George


----------



## lexridge (Nov 25, 2012)

patrickjaden said:


> Did you guys try 0000 or 1234? I'd also suggest calling the company

Click to collapse



Yes, tried 0000 and 1234. and 1111-9999. Nothing works. Tried calling the company, but never did talk to a human.


----------



## harp28 (Nov 25, 2012)

*UTAB71*

I used the same tweaks that aimnano did, from erron's post at androidtablets, and things went smoothly. Got Google Play working, and used SetCPU to tweak up to 1154 and it seems stable. Not bad for $60, but I too was surprised that there's really nothing on the web to support this. I'll be interested to see if we have to use firmware for the Polaroid on this, if and when.

I also appreciate all the efforts you folk put into helping out those of us who aren't really capable of hacking these things on our own. Thanks!


----------



## patrickjaden (Nov 25, 2012)

DogP said:


> Oh, and the USB connector has 10 pins, so it's possible that it's one of those combined USB/HDMI connectors.  I don't have an adapter to try (and I've never seen one in person, so I can't confirm this is one of those connectors), but if anyone's got one, give it a shot and report back.
> 
> Hopefully this info helps someone, and if anyone makes any progress, be sure to post too.
> 
> DogP

Click to collapse



Do you mean Mini USB to HDMI? I bought a connector on eBay and it should be here within the next week.



Georgewells said:


> I use the mail that was pre loaded on yhe unit  --  It works great except for saving addresses   -- George

Click to collapse








Is this the mail client you're using? Tap on the grey image of the person



lexridge said:


> Yes, tried 0000 and 1234. and 1111-9999. Nothing works. Tried calling the company, but never did talk to a human.

Click to collapse



You should take it back to Big lots


----------



## DogP (Nov 26, 2012)

patrickjaden said:


> Do you mean Mini USB to HDMI? I bought a connector on eBay and it should be here within the next week.

Click to collapse



Yes, that's what I'm talking about, though you bought a Mini-USB to HDMI, or Micro-USB to HDMI?  I'm not sure I've ever seen a Mini-USB to HDMI.  The Micro-USB to HDMI adapters use MHL, and I think are somewhat standard.  This connector just seems to have 10 pins for whatever reason (I haven't traced where they go, if anywhere).  It could be for video, I dunno.  See attached pics of the connector.

I did see that they list a USB host adapter in the available accessories for this tablet, so it looks like it supports USB OTG, which is nice (though OTG doesn't need the extra 5 pins, so that shouldn't be what those pins are for).  And I see there's an unpopulated USB host port on the edge of the board... I hope I can simply populate it to get host functionality, though there may be other components that were left unpopulated related to it.

DogP


----------



## DogP (Nov 26, 2012)

I dumped my internal ROM, took a look at the bootloader partition, and came across a Polaroid splash screen.  From a quick search, it looks like this tablet is identical to the Polaroid PMID705 (and the PMID705X I guess is the same, except also has a rear camera, and maybe a second mic).

DogP


----------



## tnan0906 (Nov 26, 2012)

*Firmware  Uniden Tablet UTAB71*

I lost my rom! Please someone backup your rom you are using then post it to here for me! I can't find the firmware for this tablet! Please help me to recovery it!


----------



## ajerkdude (Nov 26, 2012)

DogP said:


> I dumped my internal ROM, took a look at the bootloader partition, and came across a Polaroid splash screen.  From a quick search, it looks like this tablet is identical to the Polaroid PMID705 (and the PMID705X I guess is the same, except also has a rear camera, and maybe a second mic).
> 
> DogP

Click to collapse





tnan0906 said:


> I lost my rom! Please someone backup your rom you are using then post it to here for me! I can't find the firmware for this tablet! Please help me to recovery it!

Click to collapse



Looks like DogP says it is the same as PMID705X (nearly)... you can google that and find the IMG from the southerntelecom support site... give that a shot.


----------



## d33zo (Nov 26, 2012)

ajerkdude said:


> Looks like DogP says it is the same as PMID705X (nearly)... you can google that and find the IMG from the southerntelecom support site... give that a shot.

Click to collapse



I purchased this tablet for my 10 year old who set a password and forgot it.  I tried flashing the UTAB430_Firmware_4.0v1 Rom and it got stuck in a bootloop.  DogP hooked us up with the PMID705X info  and success!  Preciate it homie!  

Its not perfect, my camera does not work but it should hold me over until the firmware is released.(I wonder why it hasn't already??)  



Thanks again!


----------



## patrickjaden (Nov 27, 2012)

DogP said:


> Yes, that's what I'm talking about, though you bought a Mini-USB to HDMI, or Micro-USB to HDMI?  I'm not sure I've ever seen a Mini-USB to HDMI.  The Micro-USB to HDMI adapters use MHL, and I think are somewhat standard.  This connector just seems to have 10 pins for whatever reason (I haven't traced where they go, if anywhere).  It could be for video, I dunno.  See attached pics of the connector.
> 
> I did see that they list a USB host adapter in the available accessories for this tablet, so it looks like it supports USB OTG, which is nice (though OTG doesn't need the extra 5 pins, so that shouldn't be what those pins are for).  And I see there's an unpopulated USB host port on the edge of the board... I hope I can simply populate it to get host functionality, though there may be other components that were left unpopulated related to it.
> 
> DogP

Click to collapse



Yeah, you're right, I just realized that it's not micro usb. :/ so I guess there's no way to connect this to a monitor?


----------



## lroop (Nov 27, 2012)

The "[email protected]" bit in the version string (Kernel: Linux Version 3.0.8+ ([email protected]) (gcc version 4.5.1 (sourcery G++ Lite 2010.09-50)) #56 PREEMPT) you posted has nothing to do with the tablet being rooted.  It just means that the person who compiled the kernel did it logged in as root on a machine named "ubuntu," probably indicating a default install of ubuntu that whoever set the box up didn't bother to change the hostname on.



zBusterCB87 said:


> I don't know how to get it into recovery.
> I've been searching myself.
> 
> I however found a way to confirm this device is rooted. There is am app called "Root Checker"
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## pakraider (Nov 27, 2012)

Thanks for the confirmation! Since we currently don't have a stock firmware, can you please give instructions on how to dump the partitions (I'm assuming dd, or is it in LiveSuit?) and how we could restore the image? 





DogP said:


> I dumped my internal ROM, took a look at the bootloader partition, and came across a Polaroid splash screen.  From a quick search, it looks like this tablet is identical to the Polaroid PMID705 (and the PMID705X I guess is the same, except also has a rear camera, and maybe a second mic).
> 
> DogP

Click to collapse


----------



## affiatic (Nov 27, 2012)

It looks like you have playstore figured out here but if you look at my post on the following thread there are links for the method I used. Easy enough and it updated itself after opening.
good luck with recovery and rom development

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=34701535#post34701535
 POST#,s 18 and 19


----------



## DogP (Nov 27, 2012)

pakraider said:


> Thanks for the confirmation! Since we currently don't have a stock firmware, can you please give instructions on how to dump the partitions (I'm assuming dd, or is it in LiveSuit?) and how we could restore the image?

Click to collapse



I'm not at home, so I can't post my dump (not sure where I'd upload it to anyway), but to dump it, I followed these instructions: androidtablets.net/forum/coby-generation-3-development/38231-requesting-firmware-dumps-coby-generation-3-devices.html#post205970 (copy/paste since I can't post links).  Basically, you just need to enable USB debugging in Android, install the adb driver, and run that batch file (which runs some commands over adb).

I haven't restored an image yet, but I believe you do that using LiveSuit (hold the Home button while turning it on to get into recovery mode).

DogP

---------- Post added at 03:01 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:47 PM ----------




d33zo said:


> DogP hooked us up with the PMID705X info  and success!  Preciate it homie!
> 
> Its not perfect, my camera does not work but it should hold me over until the firmware is released.(I wonder why it hasn't already??)

Click to collapse



Cool... glad I could help.  BTW, it looks like the PMID705 image is up, which I think would be identical, with probably a different splash screen: southerntelecom.com/polaroidsupport/firmware/firmware_guide_pmid705.html .



patrickjaden said:


> Yeah, you're right, I just realized that it's not micro usb. :/ so I guess there's no way to connect this to a monitor?

Click to collapse



Not that I know of, but I'll try to trace the pins to see where they go.

DogP


----------



## glen107wood (Nov 28, 2012)

*Run apps from SD card (even though I installed ES explorer for Google Play to work)*

I followed the instructions here:

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=25474034&postcount=64

and now I have the google play store, but it doesn't seem to be saving apps onto the memory card.  It is saving everything to internal memory.  When I go to ES File Explorer, it says the apps are saved under \SDCARD but I pulled the SD card out and rebooted and all the apps still worked.  This leads me to believe there is a folder in internal storage named \sdcard.  

How do I get apps to save to the memory card?  Also, if I put a movie on the sd card, how do I access it since es explorer is only showing the folder called sdcard and not the real sd card?

I tried to go into app manager and tell individual apps to "run from sd card", but that also didn't seem to work because the app still ran after i took the sd card out.

go easy on me, I am a jail broken apple person who hasn't used code in 10 years.


----------



## DogP (Nov 28, 2012)

glen107wood said:


> and now I have the google play store, but it doesn't seem to be saving apps onto the memory card.  It is saving everything to internal memory.  When I go to ES File Explorer, it says it the apps are saved under \SDCARD but I pulled the SD card out and rebooted and all the apps still worked.  This leads me to believe there is a folder in internal storage named \sdcard.

Click to collapse



Yes, I believe the internal user data storage is /sdcard (and /mnt/sdcard).  The actual SD card is at /mnt/extsd.

DogP


----------



## glen107wood (Nov 28, 2012)

DogP said:


> Yes, I believe the internal user data storage is /sdcard (and /mnt/sdcard).  The actual SD card is at /mnt/extsd.
> 
> DogP

Click to collapse



OK.  Thanks for clearing that up.  I can see it now when using the default file manager but all my apps still say they are saved to the "sdcard" but it is actually /mnt/sdcard and not /mnt/extsd.  How do I make these apps install on /mnt/extsd?   Did installing ES File Manager change some settings where it makes the tablet think that /mnt/sdcard is the real external sd card?

Also, would the steps to install google play still work if I didn't install ES File Manager?


----------



## DogP (Nov 28, 2012)

glen107wood said:


> OK.  Thanks for clearing that up.  I can see it now when using the default file manager but all my apps still say they are saved to the "sdcard" but it is actually /mnt/sdcard and not /mnt/extsd.  How do I make these apps install on /mnt/extsd?   Did installing ES File Manager change some settings where it makes the tablet think that /mnt/sdcard is the real external sd card?
> 
> Also, would the steps to install google play still work if I didn't install ES File Manager?

Click to collapse



I have no idea... maybe someone else has done it?  I've never used this tablet to do tablet things (I haven't even had the LCD hooked up to it for a few days  ).  I know the manual talks about using the SD card, does it talk about installing apps to it, or just putting music and stuff on it?

DogP


----------



## JoeLansing (Nov 18, 2012)

They are pretty crappy. A8, 512MB, 4GB, but only $59 on sale right now.  I was able to side load Yahoo Messenger & Plugin, and Titanium backup.  *Does this mean it's already unlocked?*  Oh, and it came with Google Play installed.   They take a 32GB SDHC just fine, but no HDMI.  I also bought a FUBU Nabi awesome sauce thing for my kids.  Can I backup the kids apps on the Nabi with Titanium to ext SD, then just restore them to the Uniden?   My main question is, Is this thing already unlocked?  Sorry for the Noobness.  I learned to root the Nabi and sideload stuff in a couple hours on the Nabi, but still a noob..
- Joe


----------



## glen107wood (Nov 28, 2012)

DogP said:


> I have no idea... maybe someone else has done it?  I've never used this tablet to do tablet things (I haven't even had the LCD hooked up to it for a few days  ).  I know the manual talks about using the SD card, does it talk about installing apps to it, or just putting music and stuff on it?
> 
> DogP

Click to collapse



So that means that you have yours apart then.  Great.  Can you tell me if there indeed an internal sd card somewhere?  My thought is that I can pop my case open and just switch the internal sd card for a 16 gig and problem solved.  

If there isn't one then the internal storage is probably just partitioned between "internal storage" and "sdcard".


----------



## pakraider (Nov 28, 2012)

glen107wood said:


> So that means that you have yours apart then.  Great.  Can you tell me if there indeed an internal sd card somewhere?  My thought is that I can pop my case open and just switch the internal sd card for a 16 gig and problem solved.
> 
> If there isn't one then the internal storage is probably just partitioned between "internal storage" and "sdcard".

Click to collapse



The internal "sdcard" is normally just flash memory that is soldered onto the board (not an actual removable card)


----------



## Georgewells (Nov 28, 2012)

*Keyboard & Charge Battery*

I have 2 questions that need answers.  I can recharge my battery using the USB from my desktop but the 110V charger from house current does not work ??

There is a Case with a USB 2.0 keyboard posted on the net for a 7" Tablet. I have a combination like this on my Viewsonic Tablet and it works fine. I tried pluging that Keyboard into the UTAB71 and it does not work?? Is there a way to switch from the Android keyboard to a USB 2.0 keyboard ??

Thanks  --  [email protected]


----------



## DogP (Nov 29, 2012)

glen107wood said:


> So that means that you have yours apart then.  Great.  Can you tell me if there indeed an internal sd card somewhere?  My thought is that I can pop my case open and just switch the internal sd card for a 16 gig and problem solved.
> 
> If there isn't one then the internal storage is probably just partitioned between "internal storage" and "sdcard".

Click to collapse



No... there's no internal card.  I posted pics of the internals earlier in the thread: forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=34605860&postcount=22 .



Georgewells said:


> I have 2 questions that need answers.  I can recharge my battery using the USB from my desktop but the 110V charger from house current does not work ??
> 
> There is a Case with a USB 2.0 keyboard posted on the net for a 7" Tablet. I have a combination like this on my Viewsonic Tablet and it works fine. I tried pluging that Keyboard into the UTAB71 and it does not work?? Is there a way to switch from the Android keyboard to a USB 2.0 keyboard ??

Click to collapse



I don't have my battery hooked up, so I can't confirm 100% that it charges, but I have no problem running mine off an AC to USB plug, as well as the AC adapter that it came with (plugged into the power port next to the USB port).  Are you saying your AC adapter isn't working, or the tablet won't run off an AC to USB, plugged into the USB port?

And I haven't tried a keyboard in Android on this tablet, though the hardware should support it.  I guess it's possible that this Android build might not support it or something though... maybe Cyanogenmod would be better.  Not sure if any of the releases support this tablet yet though.  Does anything happen when you plug it in?

DogP


----------



## DogP (Nov 29, 2012)

patrickjaden said:


> Yeah, you're right, I just realized that it's not micro usb. :/ so I guess there's no way to connect this to a monitor?

Click to collapse



I haven't traced the pins, but I just remembered that the A13 is basically the A10, without SATA and HDMI.  So I'm almost certain there's no HDMI out of this.

DogP


----------



## Georgewells (Nov 29, 2012)

*Response to DogP*



DogP said:


> No... there's no internal card.  I posted pics of the internals earlier in the thread: forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=34605860&postcount=22 .
> 
> 
> I don't have my battery hooked up, so I can't confirm 100% that it charges, but I have no problem running mine off an AC to USB plug, as well as the AC adapter that it came with (plugged into the power port next to the USB port).  Are you saying your AC adapter isn't working, or the tablet won't run off an AC to USB, plugged into the USB port?
> ...

Click to collapse



            My AC Adapter to the Tablet power port - nothing happens - my desktop USB to Tablet USB it charges fine -- I checked the adapter and it is putting out voltage fine.

When I plugged in the keyboard to the USB - I received no typing output !
Thanks  --  George


----------



## DogP (Nov 30, 2012)

Georgewells said:


> My AC Adapter to the Tablet power port - nothing happens - my desktop USB to Tablet USB it charges fine -- I checked the adapter and it is putting out voltage fine.
> 
> When I plugged in the keyboard to the USB - I received no typing output !
> Thanks  --  George

Click to collapse



Weird... my AC adapter definitely works, and I booted into Android and plugged in my USB wireless keyboard and mouse, and they both showed right up and just worked.  Maybe you've got a defective tablet, or the keyboard isn't compatible.  If you plug the tablet into the computer, does the computer detect it?

And even if you checked the voltage of the power supply, it could still be defective... a lot of power supplies look fine with no load, but once it has to supply current, it drops out.  But, it's also possible that the tablet has a problem.  I'd either exchange it, or open it up and check for shorted pins, and measure the voltage at the connector inside the tablet while running.

DogP


----------



## DogP (Nov 30, 2012)

I stumbled across this today: http://southerntelecom.com/unidentabletsupport/UTAB71.html ... it's the firmware and manual download for our actual tablet.  I haven't tried it, but it's good to see that it's up (though not accessible from the main page, and the download page shows a picture of the UTAB430 logo, but the file says UTAB71  ).

On another note, I've got Debian Linux running on my tablet, though I'm still working to get the touchscreen working.

DogP


----------



## kcerica (Dec 1, 2012)

DogP said:


> Yes, I believe the internal user data storage is /sdcard (and /mnt/sdcard).  The actual SD card is at /mnt/extsd.
> 
> DogP

Click to collapse



I just came across this thread & started reading it a little. I wanted to ask you guys if you're able to add apps to external SD card on this thing?
Thanks


----------



## patrickjaden (Dec 1, 2012)

Can someone tell me what the best overclock setting is? I'm not sure mine's working correctly.


----------



## harp28 (Dec 2, 2012)

DogP said:


> it's the firmware and manual download for our actual tablet.  I haven't tried it, but it's good to see that it's up (though not accessible from the main page, and the download page shows a picture of the UTAB430 logo, but the file says UTAB71  ).
> 
> DogP

Click to collapse



Well, at least it's something. I sent them an email complaining about the lack of information or support, but they didn't bother to respond.

I do like the tablet so far, it suits my purpose and it was cheap.


----------



## glen107wood (Dec 2, 2012)

kcerica said:


> I just came across this thread & started reading it a little. I wanted to ask you guys if you're able to add apps to external SD card on this thing?
> Thanks

Click to collapse



NO. I have been trying to get it to work and have not been successful.



patrickjaden said:


> Can someone tell me what the best overclock setting is? I'm not sure mine's working correctly.

Click to collapse



I tried OC'ing to 1200 but my tablet started freezing on boot so I dropped it back down to 1156 (might be 1154) and it worked fine after that.


----------



## harp28 (Dec 2, 2012)

patrickjaden said:


> Can someone tell me what the best overclock setting is? I'm not sure mine's working correctly.

Click to collapse



I'm running stable at 1104, tried 1152 but had a couple crashes so I backed off a bit. Chrome seems to crash a lot at any setting, so I removed it  - no big loss since I prefer Firefox which has never crashed on me, but it was a bit surprising. When Launcher got buggy I backed off to 1104, no issues since.


----------



## patrickjaden (Dec 3, 2012)

thanks! 1.2 must have been too much


----------



## lexridge (Dec 3, 2012)

kcerica said:


> I just came across this thread & started reading it a little. I wanted to ask you guys if you're able to add apps to external SD card on this thing?
> Thanks

Click to collapse



If you want to install your apps to the real external SDCARD, you will have to manually edit the /etc/void.fstab file to swap the two storage devices. This is how I made it work on the Polaroid tablet I once had, so I am pretty sure this one will be no different. Just be sure to make a backup of the original file before you start tweaking, in case of error.


----------



## affiatic (Dec 5, 2012)

has anyone gotten a recovery working on this yet.  i found info on polaroid tablets with allwinner processor.  it is to install clockworkmod recovery.  i like playing with these but got it for my daughter for Christmas and don't want to risk a brick.  
i also got a Curtis ku lt7033.  i planned on keeping it because it does not run as smooth.....  but if i see some development on uniden i might change my mind.

if anyone is interested im sure i can find the links again


----------



## zBusterCB87 (Dec 10, 2012)

affiatic said:


> has anyone gotten a recovery working on this yet.  i found info on polaroid tablets with allwinner processor.  it is to install clockworkmod recovery.  i like playing with these but got it for my daughter for Christmas and don't want to risk a brick.
> i also got a Curtis ku lt7033.  i planned on keeping it because it does not run as smooth.....  but if i see some development on uniden i might change my mind.
> 
> if anyone is interested im sure i can find the links again

Click to collapse



I am not sure but I believe this device has a full blow recovery partition that can fully recover the rom and whatever we work with, it also probably does the partitions.

It says 4gb internal, accounting for formatting I round down to 3.5 GB, then 1gb and 1 gb partitions we see in the device, that leaves 1.5 GB about left over unacounted for.

I ran the recovery everything went back to out of box setup, even my ubunto linux installer files within the android OS were gone.
So I'm assuning this to be true.

However I can not seem to access this part of the flash chip.

I know some MS-DOS commands on the old win98se (yes I still use win98 for some things), anyways its true dos, and I probably have the worlds most universal DOS environment on this computer.
I will try working with some of my disk commands to see if it is possible to access the backup partition. Maybe I can dump it to an image file.

Didn't get back fast due to school, I overclock stable to 1.2 GHz, and I bumped up the lower end from about 57 to about 200 MHz because it seemed to speed it up, it seemed to be to slow when it throttled down to save battery, it had small lag points when it needed to throttle up, it had a slight delay, now it is faster in that respect as well.

--------------------

The tablet has the ability to encrypt itself, this process can NOT NOT NOT be reversed! So... Do it at your own risk, I believe that if it is done, we will not be able to modify some things withing it as its encrypted and a PC won't see it probably.

I realize now that [email protected] might mean someone was on root on a linux box where they made the kernel. But I'm thinking it was rooted with the ubuntu box and thats why that was imprinted there.

----------------------

I have not tried SD speed increase as I have not seemed to need it.
I am having the harnest time installing ubunto on this tablet with the ubuntu installer, just does not want to work...

--------------------

It will be a short while before I report back, I have finals and my car is lacking attention because of school and other projects & work...

Good luck to yall, if I can dump the recovery partition, I will see if I can post it, if a moderator replies to me with a PM about this, I would appreciate it, because it is software with someone elses copywrite, I'd be posting it for ease of access for us so we can work with it to try to figure out if we can recover or not.
Also I do not know if I should, mine might have its own serial number specific to my device that I should probably not share. I might just post directions if I figure it out...


----------



## affiatic (Dec 10, 2012)

I can confirm that southerntelecom has the firmware for the utab71.  I believe you can get there from the help button on the tablet.  I have only been stable up to 1104 overclocked above that causes me force closes.  I also messed with some stuff and the thing wasn't working right.  so I installed the firmware with livesuit and everything was back to stock.  I removed a bunch of the gapps I dont use (maps,google+....) from the files I used to get market before I installed them this time.

Anyway if you need to get back to stock follow the directions from the manufacturer and* I am not liable if it causes issues*


----------



## Georgewells (Dec 10, 2012)

*Micro SD Card*



affiatic said:


> I can confirm that southerntelecom has the firmware for the utab71.  I believe you can get there from the help button on the tablet.  I have only been stable up to 1104 overclocked above that causes me force closes.  I also messed with some stuff and the thing wasn't working right.  so I installed the firmware with livesuit and everything was back to stock.  I removed a bunch of the gapps I dont use (maps,google+....) from the files I used to get market before I installed them this time.
> 
> Anyway if you need to get back to stock follow the directions from the manufacturer and* I am not liable if it causes issues*

Click to collapse



  New Subject  -- I added a Micro SD Card to my unit about 3 weeks ago and I checked it today on my desk top and the card is empty?? The file is LOST.DIR !!
I have transferred about 7 apps to the SD card (so it said ? ) so where is this info going ? Sorry to be a novice but I am confused !! Does the entire internal memory have to be used up before it needs the Micro card ?


----------



## rwalvo (Dec 11, 2012)

*External SDCARD swap with Internal SDCARD*



lexridge said:


> If you want to install your apps to the real external SDCARD, you will have to manually edit the /etc/void.fstab file to swap the two storage devices. This is how I made it work on the Polaroid tablet I once had, so I am pretty sure this one will be no different. Just be sure to make a backup of the original file before you start tweaking, in case of error.

Click to collapse



I am curious if you can expand how you manually edit the /etc/void.fstab file to use a larger SDCARD for storage.  Is this a simple task?  I have seen another post that appears to make this task to be quite involved.


----------



## JoeLansing (Nov 18, 2012)

They are pretty crappy. A8, 512MB, 4GB, but only $59 on sale right now.  I was able to side load Yahoo Messenger & Plugin, and Titanium backup.  *Does this mean it's already unlocked?*  Oh, and it came with Google Play installed.   They take a 32GB SDHC just fine, but no HDMI.  I also bought a FUBU Nabi awesome sauce thing for my kids.  Can I backup the kids apps on the Nabi with Titanium to ext SD, then just restore them to the Uniden?   My main question is, Is this thing already unlocked?  Sorry for the Noobness.  I learned to root the Nabi and sideload stuff in a couple hours on the Nabi, but still a noob..
- Joe


----------



## DogP (Dec 11, 2012)

zBusterCB87 said:


> I am not sure but I believe this device has a full blow recovery partition that can fully recover the rom and whatever we work with, it also probably does the partitions.
> 
> It says 4gb internal, accounting for formatting I round down to 3.5 GB, then 1gb and 1 gb partitions we see in the device, that leaves 1.5 GB about left over unacounted for.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm not sure exactly what you're trying to do, but I believe the recovery files are available from the Southern Telecom site now.  Regarding the partitions, there are 10 of them (nanda-nandj)... some are the raw boot and recovery partitions (no real file system, you can check them out w/ a hex editor), and others are the boot partition, user data partition, /system, /data, etc.

Are you trying to install Ubuntu ON the tablet?  I'm not sure of an "installer" for it, but I've been able to get Ubuntu and Debian running on mine (I'm currently running Ubuntu 12.10 from the SD card).  Basically, you just need to compile the kernel for the A13, then plunk it into the rootfs for one of the distros.  And make sure to build the module for the goodix gt811_ts touchscreen driver.

FYI, I don't think Unity will run on this, due to (lack of) video driver support (mine booted to a blank desktop)... I was able to get xfce4, lxde, e17, gnome-classic, and maybe one or two others running.  I found LXDE to work the best for what I wanted (pretty much good to go right out of the box, and quick and customizable... good for the tablet).  Here's a random pic I had taken when I was trying to debug problems loading the touchscreen driver... it's running XFCE:








Georgewells said:


> New Subject  -- I added a Micro SD Card to my unit about 3 weeks ago and I checked it today on my desk top and the card is empty?? The file is LOST.DIR !!
> I have transferred about 7 apps to the SD card (so it said ? ) so where is this info going ? Sorry to be a novice but I am confused !! Does the entire internal memory have to be used up before it needs the Micro card ?

Click to collapse



I think this was talked about earlier in this thread... "sdcard" is actually the internal storage... "extsd" is the external sd card.  I'm not sure that you can install apps to the actual SD card without going under the hood (you should be able to save files and stuff manually to it though).  I've hardly used Android, so I don't really know much more.

DogP


----------



## sykotc (Dec 15, 2012)

Has anyone gotten Flash working on this tablet?

Sent from my SPH-L710 using xda app-developers app


----------



## RazorChrist (Dec 22, 2012)

This is slightly off topic, but pertains to this Uniden tablet. Does anyone know if any type of protective cases for this tablet, such as a silicon outer shell? A friend of mine bought this tablet, and compared to my Kindle Fire, the case construction on the Uniden is cheap and shotty. But I haven't been able to find any links to any protective cases that might work for it. If anyone has any links or information, I would very much appreciate it.


----------



## affiatic (Dec 25, 2012)

RazorChrist said:


> This is slightly off topic, but pertains to this Uniden tablet. Does anyone know if any type of protective cases for this tablet, such as a silicon outer shell? A friend of mine bought this tablet, and compared to my Kindle Fire, the case construction on the Uniden is cheap and shotty. But I haven't been able to find any links to any protective cases that might work for it. If anyone has any links or information, I would very much appreciate it.

Click to collapse



as far as a silicon I dont think there is one for this device.  I purchaced something like this  http://www.biglots.com/p/7in-tablet-case-with-easel    at biglots this tablet fits nicely in it and it folds shut to protect the screen when not using.  if the link doesn't work you can go to biglots site and search tablet


----------



## JoeLansing (Dec 25, 2012)

I'm the OP here.  I've got 2 of these.  You guys are as bad as me.  Give you a $50 tablet and you spend $500 worth of time fiddling with it until it breaks, or it turns into a CRAY.  Hmmmm, I'm dating myself.  These are probably more powerful than an original CRAY.  I just wanted to say it's been fun reading about your explorations in this thread.  I wonder if it is possible to run aircrack-ng or some of the other tools I use at work doing IT security on this?  Full Backtrack might be beyond it's capabilities.  My co-worker's jaws would drop to the floor if they saw Backtrack on one   Then again you could market it as a "Secure Stand Alone Backtrack Appliance" and sell them for $499 easy if you got it to work.
- Joe


----------



## rachelm920 (Dec 25, 2012)

Merry Christmas everyone... the UTAB71 firmware link seems to be down as I keep getting a 404 error. However I am downloading the PMID705X firmware and it is REALLY SLOOWWWWW I bricked it by mistake by trying to cut and paste using ES file explorer... darn it! I'm supposed to wrap it up and give it to my daughter LOL



OK got it up and running... Camera app doesn't work.. Can someone upload the camera apk for me to try out? Seems it wiped all the internal backups I did


----------



## DogP (Dec 25, 2012)

JoeLansing said:


> I wonder if it is possible to run aircrack-ng or some of the other tools I use at work doing IT security on this?  Full Backtrack might be beyond it's capabilities.  My co-worker's jaws would drop to the floor if they saw Backtrack on one
> - Joe

Click to collapse



It'll run Linux, so if you have an ARM build (or the source to build for ARM), it should work.  No guarantees on performance though.   It looks like aircrack-ng is already in Ubuntu 12.10 for armhf: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/quantal/armhf/aircrack-ng , and I see discussion of Backtrack on ARM, so you may be able to extract the rootfs to an SD card and drop in the allwinner kernel and make it work.



rachelm920 said:


> Merry Christmas everyone... the UTAB71 firmware link seems to be down as I keep getting a 404 error. However I am downloading the PMID705X firmware and it is REALLY SLOOWWWWW I bricked it by mistake by trying to cut and paste using ES file explorer... darn it! I'm supposed to wrap it up and give it to my daughter LOL
> 
> OK got it up and running... Camera app doesn't work.. Can someone upload the camera apk for me to try out? Seems it wiped all the internal backups I did

Click to collapse



Did you try the PMID705 (not PMID705X) firmware?  The PMID705 looks to be identical to the UTAB71... the PMID705X has an extra camera and microphone, so I wouldn't be surprised if it doesn't work 100%.

DogP


----------



## blanders (Dec 26, 2012)

I think I have a copy of the firmware package somewhere around here that I downloaded when I first started putting the gapps on, but I never broke the thing bad enough to need it yet.  If they pulled the package there may have been a reason, but if you want to risk it I will have time to dig it up in the next day or two, let me know.

Sent from my SPH-L710 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Georgewells (Dec 26, 2012)

*Case for Tablet*



RazorChrist said:


> This is slightly off topic, but pertains to this Uniden tablet. Does anyone know if any type of protective cases for this tablet, such as a silicon outer shell? A friend of mine bought this tablet, and compared to my Kindle Fire, the case construction on the Uniden is cheap and shotty. But I haven't been able to find any links to any protective cases that might work for it. If anyone has any links or information, I would very much appreciate it.

Click to collapse



             Try on e-Bay I am sure you can find one  --  George


----------



## rachelm920 (Dec 27, 2012)

blanders said:


> I think I have a copy of the firmware package somewhere around here that I downloaded when I first started putting the gapps on, but I never broke the thing bad enough to need it yet.  If they pulled the package there may have been a reason, but if you want to risk it I will have time to dig it up in the next day or two, let me know.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



I will give it a try.... For now she hasn't tried to use the camera yet. I'd like to get Google Talk on there working with the video chat... So she can use it to video chat with my husband when he's away from home which is frequently. I tried to get him to use something else but he isn't quite the android geek I am lol

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## affiatic (Dec 27, 2012)

rachelm920 said:


> Merry Christmas everyone... the UTAB71 firmware link seems to be down as I keep getting a 404 error. However I am downloading the PMID705X firmware and it is REALLY SLOOWWWWW I bricked it by mistake by trying to cut and paste using ES file explorer... darn it! I'm supposed to wrap it up and give it to my daughter LOL
> 
> 
> 
> OK got it up and running... Camera app doesn't work.. Can someone upload the camera apk for me to try out? Seems it wiped all the internal backups I did

Click to collapse



the utab71 firmware is up and working fine now I just tried on my pc using firefox and downloaded no prob.


----------



## rachelm920 (Dec 27, 2012)

IDK What I did but I just seemed to brick it WTF it was like 54% through the upgrade and suddenly stopped and now my pc wont recognize it...

Guess I'm making a trip to big lots in the morning I hope they still have one in stock


----------



## JoeLansing (Jan 13, 2013)

rachelm920 said:


> IDK What I did but I just seemed to brick it WTF it was like 54% through the upgrade and suddenly stopped and now my pc wont recognize it...
> 
> Guess I'm making a trip to big lots in the morning I hope they still have one in stock

Click to collapse



I'm the OP.  I bought 2 of them.  One I still use as my main tablet.  I'm going to get real though and buy an Onda v972 quad core CPU, 8 core GPU soon.  The rest of my family has Tegra 3 powered Nabi 2s and while I like my Uniden, I'm over it.  Good first tablet though.  The other Uniden I opened up and played with too much.  Screen quit touching right, so I tried to reconnect the 2 ribbon cables.  While reconnecting the 2nd one (while power was on) it started smoking.  Now it doesn't turn on.  I took the battery out and might try to add it to the working one to get huge battery life.   All in all the Uniden was a great first tab.  Taught me to root, gapps, ADB, etc.  Money well spent.
- Joe


----------



## rachelm920 (Jan 14, 2013)

JoeLansing said:


> I'm the OP.  I bought 2 of them.  One I still use as my main tablet.  I'm going to get real though and buy an Onda v972 quad core CPU, 8 core GPU soon.  The rest of my family has Tegra 3 powered Nabi 2s and while I like my Uniden, I'm over it.  Good first tablet though.  The other Uniden I opened up and played with too much.  Screen quit touching right, so I tried to reconnect the 2 ribbon cables.  While reconnecting the 2nd one (while power was on) it started smoking.  Now it doesn't turn on.  I took the battery out and might try to add it to the working one to get huge battery life.   All in all the Uniden was a great first tab.  Taught me to root, gapps, ADB, etc.  Money well spent.
> - Joe

Click to collapse



Yeah well they gave me a real hard time at the store when I attempted to return it so I'm considering buying myself a kindle fire HD or a nexus 7 and giving my daughter my original fire 

Sent from my Amazon Kindle Fire using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KRAZYADROIDMASTER (Jan 14, 2013)

The kids got 2 of them and they love this tablet.

DEVICES:

NEXUS 7 32GB STOCK 
(NO ROOT)
T-MOBIL LG G2X (LG-P999)
STOCK (ROOTED)

Sent from my LG-P999 using xda premium


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 15, 2013)

*Reset Password*



lexridge said:


> A friend of mine just got one of these, and I put the Google Market on it, but it did not update to Play for some reason. Anyway, he had not set up any passwords on it, but after it went into sleep mode on him this morning, it came back wanting a password to access it.  Well since he had never set it up, the password was unknown. He brought it to me this afternoon, because I hack a lot on Android devices. I was not able to get it to reset using the hard button on the side. It still always booted wanting a login password.
> 
> I tried getting it into recovery, but was never able to. There are only 2 buttons on the device, power and home. Does anybody have any idea how to get this tablet into recovery mode?
> 
> thx,

Click to collapse



Go to this site: southerntelecom.com/unidentabletsupport/firmware/   and follow the directions. Worked for me.


----------



## KRAZYADROIDMASTER (Jan 17, 2013)

Did any do the update??? The tablet said 1 update ready.

DEVICES:

NEXUS 7 32GB STOCK 
(NO ROOT)
T-MOBIL LG G2X (LG-P999)
STOCK (ROOTED)

Sent from my LG-P999 using xda premium


----------



## harp28 (Jan 20, 2013)

KRAZYADROIDMASTER said:


> Did any do the update??? The tablet said 1 update ready.
> 
> Mine hasn't found any updates for firmware, only apps.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## 850Mda (Feb 4, 2013)

someone is selling one of these on craigslist for $25, im thinking thats not bad for my first tablet purchase ehh? you guys think i should go ahead and nab it?


----------



## justlovejoy (Feb 17, 2013)

I have a UTAB71 and the screen is stuck at all white. it dwindled little by little yesterday after installing the 1mobile app market. My other half installed it but I trust her skills to install an app. However I have found very little information about this tablet in a forum like setting. (Thanks XDA) I wonder though if anyone else has had this happen and has fixed it. I'd start a new thread but this is a pretty resourceful thread already and if my question adds to its resourcefulness... Even Better. So yeah white screen and have flashed the stock img from the http://southerntelecom.com/unidentabletsupport/firmware/firmware_guide_utab71.html a few times. About to take a logcat and pastebin it for others to observe as well and hopefully I can get this issue fixed asap. Thank you for reading and responding and a you are great!


----------



## JoeLansing (Nov 18, 2012)

They are pretty crappy. A8, 512MB, 4GB, but only $59 on sale right now.  I was able to side load Yahoo Messenger & Plugin, and Titanium backup.  *Does this mean it's already unlocked?*  Oh, and it came with Google Play installed.   They take a 32GB SDHC just fine, but no HDMI.  I also bought a FUBU Nabi awesome sauce thing for my kids.  Can I backup the kids apps on the Nabi with Titanium to ext SD, then just restore them to the Uniden?   My main question is, Is this thing already unlocked?  Sorry for the Noobness.  I learned to root the Nabi and sideload stuff in a couple hours on the Nabi, but still a noob..
- Joe


----------



## affiatic (Feb 25, 2013)

I think there are cm9 and cm10 roms on freaktab and slatedroid for the polaroid tablets that work for this or can be modified to work for this tablet.  You would have to ask over there though.  My daughter would be angry if I deleted all her apps and flashed a new rom on hers.  Some people just dont get the flashaholic disease.


----------



## dangle79 (Jul 11, 2013)

aimnano said:


> My UTAB71 didn't come with Google Play store preloaded, and there wasn't an option to obtain it from the list of approved app stores you could download by clicking the 'Download App Stores' icon on the default launcher.  I also tried installing it from the APK I downloaded from Android Police (w w w dot androidpolice.com/2012/11/02/download-latest-google-play-store-3-9-17/) to no avail.
> 
> I had previously purchased a 7" D2 pad from Big Lots and used a package I found on AndroidTablets.net (w w w dot androidtablets.net/forum/allwinner-a10-based/47980-can-anyone-help-me-2.html) to put Google play store on it, and this package also worked for the UTAB71.  Look at the first post on the page (it's by user Erron and a link to his skydrive includes the necessary files).
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



FYI, i've figured out how to get the Play store working in marvelous fashion, and quite easily i might add. PM me if interested. I'm looking to see if there's any larger postings out there to give more details so anyone else can find it too. last time i checked nobody had found the solution.


----------



## aimnano (Jul 11, 2013)

dangle79 said:


> FYI, i've figured out how to get the Play store working in marvelous fashion, and quite easily i might add. PM me if interested. I'm looking to see if there's any larger postings out there to give more details so anyone else can find it too. last time i checked nobody had found the solution.

Click to collapse



From my post:



> I had previously purchased a 7" D2 pad from Big Lots and used a package I found on AndroidTablets.net (w w w dot androidtablets.net/forum/allwinner-a10-based/47980-can-anyone-help-me-2.html) to put Google play store on it, and *this package also worked for the UTAB71*. Look at the first post on the page (it's by user Erron and a link to his skydrive includes the necessary files).

Click to collapse



This method worked for me.  This tablet is slow, but I read books on it and sometimes play my N64 emulator.  :good:


----------



## dangle79 (Jul 16, 2013)

aimnano said:


> From my post:
> 
> 
> 
> This method worked for me.  This tablet is slow, but I read books on it and sometimes play my N64 emulator.  :good:

Click to collapse



yeh, his files are gone, at least the ones that seemed to pertain to this. so i was left to my own devices. i'll share how i did it anyway just to have it here.

first thing was to get the Play store APK to the tablet. I used ES explorer on my phone (LTEvo) to "share" both ES itself as well as the store APK to my Gmail account, just emailed them to myself.

Then i accessed the gmail account from the UTAB and DL'd both files, installing ES but leaving the market apk alone for now.

once into ES, i went to Root Explorer option and mounted /system as RW, then i moved/copied the market apk to /system/app and went to the file properties and set the permissions to match other system apps (rw-r-r) then rebooted.

that's the condensed version. i actually downloaded the CM10 gapps package for ICS 4.0.4 and extracted the /system/app folder to the tables and set all those permissions, though i don't think that all that was necessary. ymmv. either way, that's what finally got it working.

from there i threw on ES task mgr to have a simple widget to clear caches and kill unwanted apps, also used startup optimizer to clean that up some. door is open once you can get useful software on the thing. i actually installed the TWC-TV app so i can watch live tv on the silly thing too.


----------



## aimnano (Jul 16, 2013)

dangle79 said:


> yeh, his files are gone, at least the ones that seemed to pertain to this. so i was left to my own devices. i'll share how i did it anyway just to have it here.

Click to collapse



i'll also share the link to his files (luckily they're still there)...in case anyone wants to use this method.  i'm also downloading a copy myself in case he DOES ever delete them...anyone replying to this thread can ask me for a copy and i'll send 'em over!

They're the ones labeled "root + recover"

w w w dot sdrv.ms/PNTWJ5 (erron reed's skydrive)


----------



## dangle79 (Jul 16, 2013)

aimnano said:


> i'll also share the link to his files (luckily they're still there)...in case anyone wants to use this method.  i'm also downloading a copy myself in case he DOES ever delete them...anyone replying to this thread can ask me for a copy and i'll send 'em over!
> 
> They're the ones labeled "root + recover"
> 
> w w w dot sdrv.ms/PNTWJ5 (erron reed's skydrive)

Click to collapse



ah, i didn't dig far enough then. i just assumed they were for something else since the device is already rooted.


----------



## patrickjaden (Aug 8, 2013)

I was able to flash CWM on this tablet. Download cwm6028-a13-10part-v2.zip from this thread and follow the instructions

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2189640


----------



## fatbas202 (Aug 24, 2013)

patrickjaden said:


> I was able to flash CWM on this tablet. Download cwm6028-a13-10part-v2.zip from this thread and follow the instructions
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2189640

Click to collapse



Thanks.  This info was really helpful for a system that a friend owns that constantly screws up and has to be reinstalled.  Being able to restore from a nandroid will be useful.


----------



## patrickjaden (Sep 25, 2013)

fatbas202 said:


> Thanks.  This info was really helpful for a system that a friend owns that constantly screws up and has to be reinstalled.  Being able to restore from a nandroid will be useful.

Click to collapse



No problem. I wish there was a way to install CM, but I don't have the needed drivers for the touchscreen...


----------

